
Only 7% of Office Workers Are Productive - bdehaaff
http://www.inc.com/brian-de-haaff/only-7-of-office-workers-are-productive-but-most-are-miserable.html
======
JeremyBanks
The title doesn't match the body: "A FlexJobs survey of 3,100 professionals
found that only seven percent reported they were _most_ productive when
working in the office."

~~~
neaden
Agreed, awful clickbait.

------
VOYD
woot, I'm in the 7%!

